# The ultimate gift



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

That is pretty impressive


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW, that's all I can say!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW! thanks for the share :shock::wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Lorenzo is absolutely incredible. I never get sick of that video.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I just found this one. Even if you don't understand french, it's a pretty neat video. He talks about his relationship with his horses and how it's what drives him to do what he does.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

NO WAY WOULD I EVER DO THAT

L M A O!

I mean.. I could do that.. i just dont wanna! !

AMAZING! Thanks for the share! I'm always thoroughly impressed watching horses perform at liberty. That second video was almost more enjoyable than the first for that fact alone. It speaks so much for the horsemanship and training to see a horse perform with no halter/lead/strings/etc.

And i love greys <3 especially when they still have black manes. Are those Carmague horses?


----------



## WesternKindaGurl48 (Mar 8, 2009)

The Ultimate Gift is a great movie! But its really sad...really really really...but definately worth the watch.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

This video was sent to me in an email but it still amazes me whenever I watch it. Those horses are so beautiful and amazing at what they do.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

J.F. Pignon is really neat. If you browse through all the videos posted on youtube, they're pretty cute.  I love how he has a sense of humor with them, all of those mares have such cute personalities.  I'd love to go work with him!!


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

You can see there is a ton of trust between him and those horses! Amazing!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is very impressive. I love that he can do all that completely without tack and just use a pair of dressage whips to give them cues. That is just awesome. I love the horse at the start of the first vid that got on his knees and then laid his head on the ground. That was just soooo cute. I let out an involuntary aaawwww. Thank you for sharing.


----------

